# HomeAgain microchip



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

*Do you have a Microchip planted for your K9*​
Yes1250.00%No1250.00%


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

I was just wandering how may dog owners have Microchips. As I would hate to lose Jackson, it would be like loosing a shot gun.

So I'm taking a Poll and comments to see if HomeAgain really works.

The reason I asked this is the vet I took him for his shots did'nt have microchips.. What happens if he is not returned to a vet or shelter. 
Can they still locate him?


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

All 5 of my labradors have microchips from HomeAgain and you can register the chip number with AKC as well.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I have got the chip in both my labs and both chips are registered with AKC. My vet checks it at every appointment to make sure it hasnt moved and it reads okay. If I lost one or both my girls it would be like one of my kids being lost.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

This is the first I have heard of it. Does anybody know if the Casselton Vet has these? Do they make any GPS chips? For those who have them, how would a person know your dog is chipped if they found it wandering around, and even if they did, where would they bring it. How much do they cost? Tell anything about them.

Sorry for the questions, but I never heard of them before, and am interested in getting one.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The way I understand it is most vets and shelters have a gun that reads the chip, maybe some police do to. The chip contains the owners name address & number plus a emergency contact, and you vets contact info.. Its been a couple years so I cant remeber all the details, but I think I have the important ones. The chips arent breed specific, you can chip anything your vet will chip and any breed.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

be sure to get the Home Again chip. there are other brands, but they require a special "reader" that some animal shelters/vets don't carry.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

A must buy...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I was charged $35 for the chip. I would have paid more.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> A must buy...


Ditto.

All my dogs have them.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My dogs are microchipped. I use "AVID" microchips. They have a website and you can buy directly from them. It's very simple to implant the microchip yourself. They come in a syringe....all you do is lift up the skin between the top of the shoulderblades, insert the syringe under the skin, and implant the chip (just like giving the dog a shot). They come with directions. Be sure to record the microchip number in your dog's records and submit the registration to AVID (or whatever brand you use).

If you have a dog's hips OFA'd and/or eyes CERF certified you will need either a microchip or tatoo or OFA and CERF will not certify your dog.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What if someone steals my dog? Do they make any chips that have GPS? It's not very comforting knowing that if my dog did get loose, or stolen, sombody would have to be smart enough to scan him to find the owner. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

There is no GPS chip that I am aware of for implanting. The chips help if your dog gets somewhere that has a reader for the chip, vet, shelter etc. They do not track your dog if he is lost or stolen. But, if the dog was recovered by police, the chip could be read to determine ownership.

I do remember seeing a GPS unit for dogs. But it is like an electronic collar. Helpful if they get lost but not if the collar was removed.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Mine are AVID chipped.

They don't make anything like you are describing, AdamFisk. The chips are widely known and have been very popular for over 5 years.

Any vet or animal shelter knows to scan a stray for a chip. Especially with purebreds.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

What is the scoop on the different brands? My understanding was that there are several brands and unless the place that "finds" your dog has the reader for your brand the chip is useless.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

as i said, Home Again brand of chip can be read by any scanner currently in use by shelters, vets, etc. the rest of the brands out there, i cannot speak for.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Just trying to sort that out since the Home Again web site talks about a "special" reader.


----------

